# Type of Sugar



## B&E (Dec 27, 2011)

We once had Pat Heitkam speak at one of our meetings. I remember him mentioning a type of sugar that could be put onto bees that are barely alive from starvation, and it would "right" the bees almost instantly. However, I cannot remember the type of sugar this was. Anyone know?

Or does anyone have a cell number for Pat? I have just an old one from him which is no longer in service.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Probably referring to invert sugar which is closer to actual honey than sucrose or HFCS.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverted_sugar_syrup


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Fondant or sugar blocks?

They could take syrup the fastest as long as it's above 50 degrees or heated above a cluster.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

It was probably Drivert, it is similar in appearance to granulated sucrose, but slightly different. More commonly used on the West coast.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

B&E said:


> We once had Pat Heitkam speak at one of our meetings. I remember him mentioning a type of sugar that could be put onto bees that are barely alive from starvation, and it would "right" the bees almost instantly. However, I cannot remember the type of sugar this was. Anyone know?


Probably Drivert like others have stated. It however is not a panacea, nor a "cure all". If they are dying from disease, need a shine on their wings, or clean up the burr comb from a forgotten frame...out of luck! You can also invert regular granulated white sugar for a lot less.


----------



## B&E (Dec 27, 2011)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Probably Drivert like others have stated. It however is not a panacea, nor a "cure all". If they are dying from disease, need a shine on their wings, or clean up the burr comb from a forgotten frame...out of luck! You can also invert regular granulated white sugar for a lot less.


Currently nothing starving. Just looking at my options. See my other post re: indoor bees. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

warrior said:


> Probably referring to invert sugar which is closer to actual honey than sucrose or HFCS.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverted_sugar_syrup


Mmmm, invert sugar. That's what they make Swedish Fish with.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Back in the day when we wintered in WA, I would pop the lid, lay newspaper on the cluster, dumped 5lbs of sugar and gave it a quick mist with some water. Saved many hives from starvation. Bees will take sugar just as well as drivert imo.


----------

